# All my Shells



## Bansh88 (Aug 26, 2007)

We had a freak rainstorm this morning. I figured it would make for some good shots.
My adopted Desert Tortoise, Ragnarok. I rarely see him drink but he was loving the rainwater











My baby Desert (well, he's 5-6 or so), China Wall.


----------



## Bansh88 (Aug 26, 2007)

My Sulacatas. Jack and Afrika Korps. As you can see, they have modified their house with a side door. It looks like they will be having a roomate come Monday!





Jack.


----------



## Bansh88 (Aug 26, 2007)

The Hermann's. This is Desert Eagle .50





This is Hooligan


----------



## Josh (Aug 26, 2007)

awesome photos bansh! thats all in your backyard?
how many different tortoise pens do you have?


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 26, 2007)

So cute, I love the pic of your DT drinking from the "river"  . Your sulcatta's side door cracks me up. Your hermanns are beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bansh88 (Aug 26, 2007)

I have 4 pens and then the Adult Desert has free roam of the rest of the yard.
When the Deserts go into hibernation, i'll probably let the Sulcatas have free roam. I just need to escpae proof the fences a bit better since they are a bit smaller than the big guy.


----------



## T-P (Aug 26, 2007)

Very nice!
My tortoises prefer to drink rainwater when it rains rather than drink clear tap water when theyre indoors.
Theotehr week when it rained lightly, i popped them out and they drank from the puddles.was cute


----------



## Bansh88 (Aug 26, 2007)

This was the first rain we've had since February. We get very little rain here


----------



## T-P (Aug 28, 2007)

Im in the UK, west midlands area so i get rain most days...
but when it rains and it is warm outside i let the tortoises out cuz they LOVE the rainwater in the puddles.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 11, 2007)

Bansh88 said:


> This was the first rain we've had since February. We get very little rain here



Wow that is a long time without rain. I love rainy days, seems ever tort is out and active then.


----------



## tortoiseluv (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow! I've really got to take my tortoise out when it rains... I just didn't know she would like it!


----------

